# Another Penicillin?



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

How much penicillin would I give a two week old lamb? I have read some online give one cc per 10 lbs. My husband wants to go by the bottle and it says 1 ml/100 lbs. This seems like too small of a amount. Also do you give penicillin at time of tail docking?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Bytheyard said:


> How much penicillin would I give a two week old lamb? I have read some online give one cc per 10 lbs. My husband wants to go by the bottle and it says 1 ml/100 lbs. This seems like too small of a amount. Also do you give penicillin at time of tail docking?


It is NOT too small an amount. Do not do one CC per 10 lbs.

One cc = 1ml 

We don't tail dock, so I am not sure the usual procedure, or if it is typical to use antibiotocs in this manner. 

We only use it when there is a proven problem.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

farmerDale said:


> It is NOT too small an amount. Do not do one CC per 10 lbs.
> 
> One cc = 1ml
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Bytheyard said:


> Thank you!!!


You are welcome. But I feel bad giving out such limited advice. I am not an expert at the vet side of sheep. Not by a long stretch. My wife is the "vet". But I do remember the doses we DO give. And raising hair sheep ourselves, hence no docking, I hope someone with woollies speaks up too to help you out too. 

Dale


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Only abx when there's an infection (fever). Most people insure that the lamb is current on tetanus before docking, but I've never heard of a prophylactic pen shot for tails.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Follow the instructions on the bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I really do appreciate all the advice. I am new to sheep and new to this website and it has become my new favorite place.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

I have heard of some people who give antibiotics at docking. My issue with that is, there is no infection at the time of docking and by the time the tail is at a point where it has a possibility of getting infected, the antibiotic is already out of the system. Pointless and a waste. This is assuming of course that the tail is being dock with a band. 

If you are docking using a method that cuts the tail off immediately and there is a wound right away, then antibiotics might not be a bad idea. I wouldn't do just one injection though. You'd need at least 3 days/injections of antibiotics. 

As a side note, in 15 years of raising sheep, we have never had a lamb get an infection that needed antibiotics after tail docking.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't forget tetanus antitoxin at docking and or castration. Gives fast immunity.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Checked an old vet record. There are cases where Pen g is given to lambs at 1ml sub-q. Mine was for a swollen hock. In the case of true joint-ill I have see 3ml as the dosage for 5 days. I'm usually a "by the instructions" person also. Just wanted to throw this out. My vet also gave 3ml to a cat with an abscess.


----------

